# Help with pedigree info



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So I got the email back from the people who own Dosia's parents, they were pretty small and different than the ones I've seen before, it was hard to read it but here's a few of the names I could actually read. Can any one give me a website where I might find some pics and more info? Any ways here's a few names off Dosia's dad's side. Playboy's Willy, Boggs Roxy, CJ's Snickers. I've never heard of any of them has any one else?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

boggs roxy's ped
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [94753] :: BOGGS ROXY
Here is C&j's snickers
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [39933] :: C&J'S SNICKERS

I could not find the first dog you posted, hope that helps


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

found it, it was plowboys' willie not Playboy 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [246102] :: PLOWBOY 'S WILLY


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much I'm kinda special when it comes to finding this kinda stuff. No pics but I did notice Plumer's Alligator way back there.  He has a white marking on his chest that looks a lot like Dosia's also I saw some dogs around the same weight as him too. Now I know where the size comes from lol


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

would love to see dosia's whole ped. love those turtlebuster dogs!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> would love to see dosia's whole ped. love those turtlebuster dogs!


Me too, Dosia was rescued but we found his breeders. Unfortunatly his first owner has his ped so I'm getting info from the breeders to see what the ped actually looks like. They got Bossy (Dosia's mom) when she was prego cause the kennel owner, his dad, passed away so he was taking over for his dad. I'm not sure if they are going to be breeding any more. They haven't had any litters after Dosia's. I guess the dad lived in Southern CA and had been breeding for a long time. They said he was in his 70's and still running and training the dogs himself. Very sad that he passed away and hopefully when the time s right they will continue on with what their dad started.


----------

